
Microsoft surprises with new Surface Duo phone - UkiahSmith
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/2/20895128/microsoft-surface-duo-phone-foldable-screen-features-specs-price-release-date
======
bhauer
I'm going to pick one up regardless, but if they can bring Windows 10 X to
this device, and provide a docking experience that expands to approximate a
full PC, the result would be fantastic.

